# New loft



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I remember there was some negative discussion on my new perches at the time I was building them. The verdict is in and they love them.



















The aviary


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Good work!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Awesome !!!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- I'm very glad to see the perches are accepted by the birds as well as the aviary. Looking great my friend. Maintenance free perches and other loft equipment. Good job Gary as always. Hope everything is working out for you. Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Well its been 4 months now with birds in the new loft and I haven't touched it and will not have to for some time. The perches are still clean and there is still room for poop under the floor. The pics will show that the perches worked well nothing on them but feathers. A light brushing would be all you would have to do to get the feathers off.


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Where did you get these wire perches? And flooring? I want to build a Pigeon loft kit no taller than 6 feet and perhaps 4 x 6 feet

4 MONTHS? I had to re read what you said. YOU SHOULD PATENT this ASAP!!!! I need this type of loft. I thought you just build it yesterday.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

rogerven said:


> Where did you get these wire perches? And flooring? I want to build a Pigeon loft kit no taller than 6 feet and perhaps 4 x 6 feet
> 
> 4 MONTHS? I had to re read what you said. YOU SHOULD PATENT this ASAP!!!! I need this type of loft. I thought you just build it yesterday.


I made the perches just buy 1x3/4 plastic coated wire and a tool to use the jay clips like they use to put small wire cages together and make as many as you want I can post pic of the plyers and clips and size of each perch if you want later.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes 4 months I can sweep the metal floor and lift it and take the poop off the sand that I put in there and it will be good for another 4 months. Its 3 1/2" from the floor to the metal and I have a couple inches to go. In the aviary I have the pan under the wire floor which has the 2" drain pipe. I never looked at it till the other day. I thought I should check it, there was nothing in the tray the rain washes it out. Other than cleaning under the floor this is a maintenance free loft, every pigeon guys dream.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug- Great job as alway's. If anyone could do it I knew it would be you. Very well thought out design as very well constructed.
Yours in sport - Nick.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

l happy to hear that they work. 

I've seen similar perches used in England, and those guys said that these type of perches are the best for their show birds.

Gary are you going to purgrain show that's coming up in september, it seems to me that they have less people showing up each year.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No I will not go to that show anymore. I went once and that was enough for me. I spent a lot of money to go plus bought a lot of feed. I entered 6 saddles, I still don't Know what they were doing, but they did not even pick the best in each class, so the saddle guys left without knowing who won their class. In my opinion I think they do it just to sell a bunch of feed, and they do. I stopped buying from them and buy lizzy maes feed now, much better in my opinion. Do you understand what they are doing as far as judging and things? I sent them a email afterwards expressing my disappointment with their show but never heard a word.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

They know what they did.

Breakfast and lunch is on 50/50 so they don't loose much.
I also didn't buy feed last time I went.
About the show I will ask a friend of mine how they do juging and prizes and will let you know.

Last year half the guys came.
If they want people to come they should do a special on feed 50% off and another 50/50 just for feed raffle. That would keep people interested.
Also raffle off accessories . Baskets, feeders etc.
Show Entry cost should be just to cover the basics.
We all like to win and if cost only $5 a raffle then they would have more business.
This is how other shows do it and it keeps the peole coming back.

Are you going to Lancaster.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

sdymacz said:


> They know what they did.
> 
> Breakfast and lunch is on 50/50 so they don't loose much.
> I also didn't buy feed last time I went.
> ...


Ok Thanks Yes I will try to go to Lancaster this year depends if I can get someone to cover for me at work and if I can get my birds out sat night


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice looking saddles. Are all your birds saddle homers? Do you have many blue bar saddles?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Neat and may I ask where do you buy that metal for the flooring. I have used hard wire on my floors held by 2x4's but it's getting too heavy for me to lift and clean under and yours looks just perfect. Would like to know the name of the metal. The more time we take off of cleaning and feeding and watering with no worry the better off we are. I see your still in the pigeon business and progressing in life. lol...I wanted you to go to school instead but here you are with pretty homers that don;t win contests. lol Those judges are fools in my opinion for not judging you number one...bye..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

beatlemike said:


> Nice looking saddles. Are all your birds saddle homers? Do you have many blue bar saddles?


 I have 3 blue bar saddles that I am breeding. I may get rid of them soon they are all cocks and I thought I would get a lot more blue bars but I haven't got any in 2 years. Its hard to get nice bars which you need for shows. I only have saddles.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

c.hert said:


> Neat and may I ask where do you buy that metal for the flooring. I have used hard wire on my floors held by 2x4's but it's getting too heavy for me to lift and clean under and yours looks just perfect. Would like to know the name of the metal. The more time we take off of cleaning and feeding and watering with no worry the better off we are. I see your still in the pigeon business and progressing in life. lol...I wanted you to go to school instead but here you are with pretty homers that don;t win contests. lol Those judges are fools in my opinion for not judging you number one...bye..


I just went to a metal fabricator and got my floor they cut it to my specifications. They had many different kinds to chose.

I'm doing good so far this year 3 shows and 2 wins and a best of show.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You sure are doing good and that pigeon is beautiful---markings and color is just wonderful. You look good as well and you should be pleased with your efforts in loft and your birdies. It's a lot of work but rewarding as well. Thank you for that information and when I change the fly pen floors it will make it so much easier to clean underneath because I am not getting any younger here----lol Thanks again..
Oh one more thing I did not want you to go to school instead for I got your loft name mixed up with someone else from a few years back and wanted this nice young person to go to school instead of starting pigeons but he was determined and did a wonderful job with his loft and birdies and I am sure successful. A nice fellow..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, I was wandering what you were talking about. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just cleaned the loft tonight before it starts to get cold. The sand I put on the floor worked well I just skimmed the poop off the top and that was that took 20 mins. The sand was completely dry under the poop. I won another show this week so thats 3 out of 4 now.


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Will the wire perch be too cold for winter?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No, birds stand on wire all the time I'm the winter, aviery floors are wire.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts - the loft looks great and the sand will work perfectly for you as it did for me. Birds look real good and clean. Keep doing what you do to stay on top in those shows.
Yours in sport - Nick.


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

I saw your STATE of the art BREEDING loft in youtube, my goodness, wow is all I can say!!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Rogerven


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

THE sand on the board is it supported under the frame or is it on the ground.? I am in WI with very cold winters, and figuring out the least maintenance yet safe and comfortable for the birds. How does this loft look from the outside, can you please post an outside picture? Thanks


----------

